# long life ending and my dad



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

For those of you that pray, please say a few words for my Mom, Dad is in the hospital and his time on earth is short. My Mom is/will having a hard time and could use your prays. I am more of a science guy but God and I talk a lot. Well mostly I talk and he just listens and looks down I guess.

Thanks


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

snowdog, I'm real sorry about your dad and I know how sad your mom must be. Getting old is not easy nor is loosing a parent or husband. Your dad will just be passing away into a better place where there are no more tears.

Yes, God looks down on those who talk to Him and He loves us and cares for us and He will one day wipe away all of our tears as well just like He will soon do for your dad. He will make you and your mom "find strength in what remains behind" and your dad will be in the promised land waiting on you both to get there with him some day. God Bless.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dear Snowdog,
I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Know that prayers are sent even before you have asked. For a science guy you are exercising your faith well. Know that why you may not hear God at this time His hand is at work in your life your mothers and in what is left of your fathers. While this is a hard pill to swallow, the bitterness of death will pass and know that when the time comes you will all be united again someday. Just be there for your mother and give her the support that is needed. Call Hospice and get them involved, they can help a lot in times like this not only in making your Dad comfortable as possible, but they are there for you and your Mom.
I have just been through this process with my adopted Mom she passed away on the 14th of this month. It was difficult to let her go and as her caregiver it was hard. One thing as I look back is the memories during her final journey that we shared. We laughed, we cried, we sang hymns, I read to her. If you need to talk know that we are hear to support you during this difficult time.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

BE THERE FOR YOUR MOM, AND PERSEVERE IN YOUR PRAYING. HE ANSWERS ALL OUR PRAYERS, IN HIS TIME AND IN HIS WAY. HE IS ALWAYS WITH US, WE JUST HAVE TO OPEN OUR HEARTS TO ACKNOWLEDGE HIS PRESENCE IN OUR LIVES. GREGON GAVE YOU SOME EXCELLENT ADVICE. IT TAKES TIME AFTER THE DEATH OF A PARENT TO HEAL. I LOST MY MOM A FEW YEARS AGO AND I STILL MISS HER GREATLY, BUT I KNOW SHE LIVE ON. I SEE HER AND FEEL HER PRESENCE IN MY FAMILY, AND TAKE COMFORT IN THAT. I KNOW THAT GOD HAS ANSWERED MY PRAYERS TO TAKE AWAY THE PAIN OF THAT LOSS. IN HIS TIME, IN HIS WAY. YOUR FAMILY WILL BE IN MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS, MIKE


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Your dad, mom, and you will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Snowdog,

As your dad's journey on life's road approaches the ultimate destination, I pray that you and your mom will let Lord continue to guide and comfort you. May God wrap his arms around each of you and may you lean on His strength as you pass through this difficult period. Know that our prayers for you and your family are already in His ear… Know that He, who knows when a sparrow falls, surely knows how hard it can be to have to let one you love go through the valley…

May you and your mother be blessed in ways you can't currently foresee.

Herb


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Sent. Good luck sir.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mimi and I have you, your Mom and your family in our prayers.

Stay strong and cherish the life and memories of your Dad.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

We'll pray for you so you can go and spend as much time with your Dad and Mom as you can before his time runs out. My mom died back in March and I was lucky enough to take an unscheduled 1 week vacation the week before she died to go see her. Yes she was sick but she had been sick for a while but at the last minute my family and my brothers family decided to show up for a surprise visit. I don't know why becasue I was supposed to go visit her that summer. I had no vacation time left but I went anyway. I just felt I had to go. A week later just a few hours before we were all supposed to leave to go home she suffered a massive stroke. We spent 3 days in the hospital with her before she finally passed. It was the first time our whole family was together in a long time. It was a hard time but considering the circumstances it could not have turned out better. She did not die alone. She was 64, way too young.

My advice is to remember to good times and shed a few tears of joy when you do.

God bless.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowdog:

I've been there (1996). I'm sure so many of us have.

I wish you and your family strength and peace.

You'll all be in my thoughts…..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

you and your family are In my prayers 
Enjoy every happy thought you and your dad ever had together.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

You got me thinking about 1996, and my dad passing.

It's not really cool to "give advice" in these situations, but … I'm taking a chance:

Are you near him, geographically ?

Such a long, long time to be gone,
And a short time to be there.

I ONLY regret that I didn't get a few minutes with my dad, at the very end. The end came suddenly.

If you're there, and you can … it's something to think about. Those few extra minutes….


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We'll be thinking, & praying about you.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I do pray, and will be happy to oblige.
Good luck to your family.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Today I chopped split logs, then took a walk in my woods, shed a few tears for a relationship I wish I could have had. Dreams of a past never had, dreams of a past with my dad.

Of course I thank you all for the words and insight. Yes I am close in distance, about 4 hours and go often to visit, I think I will go again tomorrow for a few days.

I wish I had the faith that some of you have but that is not what I was given. I was given a mind that questions "… with boldness even the existence of God; because, if there be one, he must more approve of the homage of reason than that of blindfolded fear". Not that any of you believe due to fear, I just love T Jefferson and his view on the world.

I had a dream once in which I had to kill myself (shot gun to the head) due to Zombie invasion, no escape left and I sure was not going to become a zombie  The one thing that stands out most was my thoughts, just before I pulled the trigger (I can still remember the taste of the barrel in my mouth), was at least I will find out what is on the other side of life. I awoke as the back of my head came off. Gezz that was 30 years ago, still creeps me out 

Ok so I got a little side tracked there. Life is short and I am not, I'll go visit tomorrow. See you all see. thanks again


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

You are all in my heart, and thoughts.
Mads


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

We (my brother and sister with all the grand children) sat with my dad all night Friday (Oct 22). Dad took his last breath at 1:54 Saturday morning. I am glad I went down to visit and did not wait to see what would happen. I'll miss him.

Again than you all for the thoughts and worlds.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Snowdog
Sorry to hear the news. Stand tall be strong, make him proud.
The memories will become sweeter, and bring big smiles.
Peace to you, and yours
Randy


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry, for your loss and know how hard times like this can be. Know we are here for you.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Snowdog,
Sorry to hear about your dad's passing. It is always difficult but if we remember the good times, it does make it a little easier to bear. Many of us who have been through it can attest to that.
Ellen


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear this snowdog. I'm glad you got to see him as well.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Our deepest condolences to you, & your Loved ones.*


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Snowdog, 
I'm sorry to hear the news. My family will pray for yours. Be strong and you will get through this. I lost my dad this time last year and it still is tough. Like Ellen35 said, remember the good times and it will make you smile. Know that we are here for you.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Be strong and know that he has gone to a better place. My prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry it took me so long to stumble on this thread… My condolences. I firmly believe that if we keep those that have gone on before us in our hearts and minds, then in some small way, they aren't really gone… May the memory of your dad remain alive and well through your days, and live on through the stories passed on down through the generations.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

snowdog,
I am very sad to hear this. The prayer has been sent. May God give you and you mother strength and encouragement each day and especially now, in your time of sadness. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.
God bless


----------



## JoshJock (Aug 14, 2010)

No need to wait for the last minute to cherish and celebrate the life of those who we love. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Father, my Friend. 
May God help and comfort you and yours in your time of need…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about Dad


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

My condolences for your loss


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sincerest condolences to you and the family.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your father. Our prayers are with you and your family in this difficult time. I lost my dad 5 years ago and mom in June of this year. God bless you and your family


----------



## Bogdanovich (Oct 31, 2010)

Your familly and you are in my thoughts and prayers. Be whit them now.


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

You and your family are in our prayers….

~The Finelli's~


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Snowdog,

I am not a religious person but do believe there are forces that steer our path. It was good that the forces took you to see your Father before it was too late. Be strong.


----------



## kine97 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss…it is hard losing a parent.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

You and your Mother are in my prayers.


----------

